# Switching Puzzzle Plans



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't know where else to ask this. Several years ago at a Heart of America Garden Railway Show, someone set up a G-gauge switching puzzle. It was on three eight foot tables and used a battery powered locomotive. Somebody sent me the plans for that, but, sadly, they got lost in a computer change. It was NOT the normal "Timesaver" layout often seen in HO at all-scale shows.

If anyone still has the plans for this and could send them to me, I would greatly appreciate it.

Michael


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael, that was my switching puzzle. I’ve made changes since then and it now fits on 3 six foot tables. I too have changed computers and no longer have access to Autocad, but I can take pictures and send them to you. I’ve also converted all the rolling stock to Kadee remote control Couplers to simplify the uncoupling.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Jim Can you post the pictures of your switching puzzle here so others may see your work? Thanks.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, I found the old post. 

http://forums.mylargescale.com/13-indoor-railways/20906-switching-challenge-redo-2.html


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I also added a magnetic crane to the layout.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

A great "Young Fellow" by the name of Max Sarazin, of Cape Cod fame, greatly enjoys designing "Switching puzzles". He builds an "Inglenook" and other plans...he also stages these "Operations" regularly, with a fine bunch of friends at his home on Cape Cod.
Another of his claims to fame is "He was the designer of the Aristocraft tank cars.
Ric Golding regularly sets up a good switching puzzle in the layout building "Alcove" at the ECLSTS in York. He invites everyone to take a try at switching...truly hands on fun. The Alcove is where "EVERYONE interested in making friends" meets at the ECLSTS.
Fred Mills


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred, Jan told Ric, he won’t be attending the ECLSTS this year. Easter issue.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Jan told Ric, he won’t be attending the ECLSTS this year. Easter issue."

Same problem for me this year. I wish the early church elders could have settled on a single date for Easter, like they did for Christmas. I know the reason for Easter jumping around, but it is sometimes annoying when one's faith (obvious) interferes with one's religion (trains). 

Those of you who can go, please steam something up for me.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------

